# iTunes can't laod Audibooks correctly



## Michael S. (Jun 20, 2003)

When I open iTunes, the window doesn't show an icon for "Audiobook", like it does for 
"music, movies, podcasts". Is this normal?
Did I make an error when I installed the program?
I'm running a Dell 4550, WinXP Pro w/ SP2

When I try to load an audiobook, from a CD - not online - iTunes automatically loads in the "music" catagory. I want it to load as an Audiobook, I tried to add a folder, in "the tree" named "audiobook". Nothing... It's as if I need something from Apple OR something is missing from what I have from Apple.

I find nothing in"Help" or the "Discussion Forums", except an "add-on program" named "Audiobook Builder" (_supposed to load audiobook files as their more correct memory requirements ~1/3 to 1/2 compared to MP3 files containing music_)
I downloaded the builder, but it didn't seem to function well at initilizing the program.

*Everything leads me to question the iTunes Installation. Should I "uninstall and re-install" the iTunes application?

What advice do you guy have?*


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 20, 2003)

OK, I found a partial solution to having an Audiobook icon in the iTunes window.
I downloaded an audiobook from the iTunes store and that download went to that directory.
But! Still when I load an audiobook from a CD, it still loads as music! The only difference on how the same CD loads now is that the media is recognized from the online database. Curiously enough the database knows it as a book, but won't load it a book!
Thing that make you go hmmm!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to me when I ripped an audiobook from the CD. It seems as if that is a 'quirk' of iTunes.


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 20, 2003)

Cool! Someone knows my "life-crushing issues"! Ha-ha :up: 
Somewhere I saw "Audiobook Builder".
I'm looking for more info.

I don't know yet if it's a really good thing or something else is better.

I keep trying the discussion lines, but so much is geared to MAC systems.

Will you let me know if you find something good?


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok, Audiobook Builder isn't made by microsoft, it costs $10, but 
 it's not compatiple with windows.

??? When I downloaded the puchased audiobook from iTunes and 
that added a "audiobook" icon to my library, it loaded the downloaded 
audiobook to that subdirectory, but when i loaded the CD's - store
bought, not iTunes download - they were again loaded as music, not
audiobook.

When I explored My Computer, I find iTunes under "My Music" (default)
and under "iTunes" directory I find subdirectories, which are confusing at best!
What's next?


----------



## dperiod (Apr 7, 2007)

You need to change the file extension to *.m4b - that will enable iTunes to read the file as an audiobook. I just read that on aldoblog.com.


----------

